# Hymer Exhaust



## w122y (May 26, 2011)

Finally found an off the shelf exhaust for my 1992 Hymer Fiat ducato for not a lot of money. Bit The bullet and ordered what I thought I needed. Following week exhaust arrived was totally not what I ordered! Company took the blame for sending out the wrong part and subsequently sent out what I really wanted except they have sent me two exhausts! If anyone needs an exhaust get in touch I might be able to help! :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the offer and welcome to the forum.
Not interested in your offer but I am interested in where you got it from. Can you give me the contact details please?


----------



## w122y (May 26, 2011)

The company is called ETS email [email protected] You can find them on ebay. If you can give them a Bosal equivelant number they will give you a price. Found them to be very helpful.


----------



## jonju (Mar 1, 2011)

*hymer exhaust*

hi, i need a front down pipe for my 1993 ducato hymer 2500 td. have you got one with the spare system you have, regards john


----------



## w122y (May 26, 2011)

Sorry, everything but the down pipe.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Got my Fiat based Hymer exhaust from this Company . . . delivery only took 6 days [from Poland] and cost inc p&p was less than £80 for the complete exhaust unit [front & back boxes + pipework]

http://etscompany.eu/ebay/catalogue/?l=en&s=only-exhaust


----------

